# Paradoxa's and humidity



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

I am receiving 4 large Paradoxa nymphs soon and already got a nice place for them to live in together:





I'm reading different stuff about the humidity these ghost mantids require. Do you think it's possible to use a small water mister (for example http://www.repshop.nl/product_info.php?cPa...roducts_id=562) and of course protect it so they won't drown, or will the humidity become too high? I won 't put it on 24/7 of course. It really gives a nice effect  

The substrate are dead leafs so they don't hold humidity very well.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 21, 2008)

How are you gonna call them?


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> How are you gonna call them?


Haha don't know yet, depends on their behavior and appearance!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 21, 2008)

You could just ask the person you are getting them from  

60-70% humidity is fine for this species. Mine are kept in fully ventilated cages in a room of 50-60% RH and get sprayed twice a week.

Don't waste your money on a humidifier unless you are heating a whole room.

Rob.


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> You could just ask the person you are getting them from  60-70% humidity is fine for this species. Mine are kept in fully ventilated cages in a room of 50-60% RH and get sprayed twice a week.
> 
> Don't waste your money on a humidifier unless you are heating a whole room.
> 
> Rob.


Yeah I could have asked you but I thought I bothered you enough so I posted here  

Okay, I won't use a mistmaker even though it looks sweet


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 21, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Yeah I could have asked you but I thought I bothered you enough so I posted here


Doesn't bother me in the slightest so long as I know my babies are going to be okay  



Giosan said:


> Okay, I won't use a mistmaker even though it looks sweet


Okay I admit it, I spent hours starring at mine when I got it


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you have one too? Where did you use it for/in?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 21, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Did you have one too? Where did you use it for/in?


Still got it. I use it for keeping the humidity to around 70% during the day where all the ootheca are shelved.


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Still got it. I use it for keeping the humidity to around 70% during the day where all the ootheca are shelved.


Hmm alright  Might buy one if I find a cheap place, and keep it on a few hours a day just for the looks


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 21, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Hmm alright  Might buy one if I find a cheap place, and keep it on a few hours a day just for the looks


For asthetics then it's okay, but seriously if you only have a few mantids then it really is a waste of time. The only reason I have it is because I have a dedicated bug room that is heated to 80 F all day, it gets too dry in there for the ootheca.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 21, 2008)

what about: (dutch) geestje, frummeltje, diertje, en horentje  :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> what about: (dutch) geestje, frummeltje, diertje, en horentje  :lol:


haha have to think about those  



Rob Byatt said:


> For asthetics then it's okay, but seriously if you only have a few mantids then it really is a waste of time. The only reason I have it is because I have a dedicated bug room that is heated to 80 F all day, it gets too dry in there for the ootheca.


Yeah I wanted it as eyecandy but as it is not needed at all I guess I will skip it for now!

Do you like the cage/terrarium your babies will be in?  Can post more pics later!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 23, 2008)

I kept my Robs babies well ventialted, but now my babies off Robs babies are kept the same but with a late hatching ooth im trying higher humidty to get that astounding green morph


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

i have 2 3 disk mist makers..your need it on humiiderstat as leaving it on in an enclosed room on for more than 10 mins your have 100% humidity..your have your own stream room..them things kick ######..,i dont use them in my mantid room..there used in my mums green house..  we tested it in my bedroom tho before she set it up..10L bucket of cold water with small tabel top fan blown on the bucket..u need something like that cause with out a fan blowing on the bucket the mist wil just hover on the top of the bucket.It took just under 10mins to produce 100% humidity in a room of 16m2..bad ######..


----------



## Giosan (Jan 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i have 2 3 disk mist makers..your need it on humiiderstat as leaving it on in an enclosed room on for more than 10 mins your have 100% humidity..your have your own stream room..them things kick ######..,i dont use them in my mantid room..there used in my mums green house..  we tested it in my bedroom tho before she set it up..10L bucket of cold water with small tabel top fan blown on the bucket..u need something like that cause with out a fan blowing on the bucket the mist wil just hover on the top of the bucket.It took just under 10mins to produce 100% humidity in a room of 16m2..bad ######..


Well they're mini mist makers, won't produce that much mist. Might buy one cheap from someone to try it out (just letting it on like 1 hour a day, don't have to spray then  Unless it turns out it's not that good after all).


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I only had one Ghost Mantis, but he seemed to thrive at 50-70% humidity. Didn't have any shedding problems and lived to a ripe old age before passing away.

When I see all these threads about humidity I always feel a little spoiled. I live in Florida and the humidity down here is often great as is for my mantises. With my Chinese I usually don't even mist their cages and I've never had a single shedding problem with them. Was funny when I was first getting into mantises years ago and I read about spraying, I thought people meant specifically spraying the mantis and every few days when I had my Chinese out I would mist them with a little spray bath. Took me a while to catch on that people were largely doing it in the cages for the humidity. &lt;___&lt; I still spray them though... funny to see them covered in little water droplets and watch them lick/flick it off. XD


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2008)

Many people have been hooked on ghosts and they're enclosures now. What happened to P.W's and little containers? I remember last year, everyone was getting P.O's and P.W's like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Giosan (Jan 30, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Many people have been hooked on ghosts and they're enclosures now. What happened to P.W's and little containers? I remember last year, everyone was getting P.O's and P.W's like there was no tomorrow.


I got a P.W. and I love her


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 5, 2008)

Giosan said:


> I am receiving 4 large Paradoxa nymphs soon and already got a nice place for them to live in together:I'm reading different stuff about the humidity these ghost mantids require. Do you think it's possible to use a small water mister (for example http://www.repshop.nl/product_info.php?cPa...roducts_id=562) and of course protect it so they won't drown, or will the humidity become too high? I won 't put it on 24/7 of course. It really gives a nice effect
> 
> The substrate are dead leafs so they don't hold humidity very well.


I have seen the foggers on ebay and reptilesupply.com cheap. Where did you get that tank and background. send me a pm plz.


----------

